
Apple buys UK-based speech technology startup VocalIQ - davidbarker
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/7146cec2-6920-11e5-a155-02b6f8af6a62.html
======
sebgr
This is an early video of VocalIQ's system (2010) for people interested:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NwuqjUZalU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NwuqjUZalU)

~~~
Jerry2
This is also an interesting and a much more recent video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XX4wlMQAK8o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XX4wlMQAK8o)

>Blaise Thomson speaking at Playfair Capital's Machine Intelligence 2015 in
London.

>Blaise is co-founder and CEO of VocalIQ, the world’s first self-learning
dialogue API, putting real, natural conversation between people and their
devices.

------
asd
Paywall. Here's a re/code link:

[http://recode.net/2015/10/02/apple-acquires-u-k-based-
speech...](http://recode.net/2015/10/02/apple-acquires-u-k-based-speech-
technology-startup-vocaliq/)

------
chbrown
Another paywall workaround is to use/spoof Google search as your referrer.

In Chrome, for example, install the "Referer Control" extension and add an
entry for "ft.com", select the "Custom" referer setting, and paste
"[https://www.google.com/"](https://www.google.com/") (without quotes) into
the textbox for that entry.

------
petra
Why didn't Google buy them first ? does Google has something similar ,
externally or in research ?

------
eridius
This article is behind a paywall.

~~~
trevyn
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB4QqQIwAGoVChMIpLKj2NmkyAIVkTWICh35CQRN&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ft.com%2Fcms%2Fs%2F0%2F7146cec2-6920-11e5-a155-02b6f8af6a62.html&usg=AFQjCNHBTue7qQ6YWz-
tSOsnTiILjFPSUA&bvm=bv.104317490,d.cGU)

~~~
benbenolson
That's behind a paywall, too.

~~~
trevyn
Is it for you, or just a quizwall? :)

